# Windows XP Mode in Windows 7!



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

So they can't make a decent OS
Vista sucks
Now they are hoping to lure people in with a promise of running Xp
PASS!!


----------



## rgsgww (Jul 5, 2008)

Virtualization will and is going to be a nightmare.

Folks, please dual bootmaybe triple? maybe quad?


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

I have to disagree. Virtualization has come a long way. So long as you have a powerful enough CPU and plenty of RAM the best virtualization can perform with over 90% of the system resources available to the guest applications. However, there will always be issue on some level.


----------



## rgsgww (Jul 5, 2008)

Maybe I just don't like virtualization because of the possible performance issues. I have used Microsoft virtual pc, it runs pretty smooth, have not tried it on my oc quad though.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

How bout they just fix the POS OS !!  :thumbup:


----------

